# Where to find Guitar Stuff in Canada? (Tools)



## Erich (Apr 23, 2013)

Please submit any sources of guitar building Tools that can be obtained within Canada. No links to American websites please.


----------



## Erich (Apr 23, 2013)

Techdeck by Stringtech (invented by Micheal McConville). A guitar techs dream workstation, very versatile, and well worth the money. - Stratford, ON - http://techdeckworkstations.com/

George Heinl Co. also carry a lot of instrument making tools, under their Luthiers section. - Toronto, ON - http://www.georgeheinl.com/products/shop/category:46


----------



## Erich (Apr 23, 2013)

Heads up! Lee Valley Tools has FINALLY decided to begin carrying auger files again. They stopped selling them for awhile, i was there the other day and suddenly they are now carrying them again! I bought 2 on the spot. lol

Lee Valley Tools - London, ON - http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?cat=1,320,43072,43089&p=70693


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

http://japarts.ca/ (Japanese Guitar Parts).

Vancouver based, Canadian website. I had a positive experience ordering a nut file set.. the post office somehow lost my first set, so Josh immediately sent me another. Great service.


----------



## Aerostoon (Oct 9, 2013)

Lee Valley also has a very nice 0.022" fretting saw. Same price as Stewart McDonald less the shipping. With the low Canadian dollar now it is probably less expensive.

- - - Updated - - -

Michael's Craft store carries copper foil that can be used for pickup cavity shielding.


----------

